# Tokyo joins race for 2016 Olympic Games



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

Tokyo formally joined the race to host the Olympics for a second time on Wednesday after the city's metropolitan assembly overwhelmingly passed a resolution to bid for the 2016 Games. 

Last month, Sapporo followed Nagoya's earlier decision to rule itself out of the running, leaving just the capital city and Fukuoka, on the southern island of Kyushu, as the only two cities in contention.

The Japanese Olympics Committee welcomed Tokyo's announcement.

"The JOC is delighted," committee chairman Tsunekazu Takeda told reporters. "We would like Tokyo to do their best to produce a wonderful plan."

The JOC is set to choose the country's official bid city in August and Takeda is hoping to see a spirited competition.

"The aim is not to win domestically but to beat the candidates from overseas. We look forward to seeing a high-level bid," he added.

Japan last hosted the Summer Games in Tokyo in 1964.

"For Tokyo to host the Olympics again after half a century would be an opportunity to demonstrate our strong desire for world peace and it would also be a chance to create a mature, safe and environmentally friendly city," the city's resolution said, according to the Tokyo assembly's Web site.

Sapporo, which hosted the 1972 Winter Olympics, withdrew citing the burden of raising around $2.1 billion of the estimated total cost of $15.2 billion of hosting the Games.



Do you think tokyo will host 2016 games? 
and do you have information about other candidates? for example Chicago,Madrid,Moscow,LA,Dubai,Toronto,Cape Town etc....




*- my tokyo photo thread : *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=319973


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't think there will be a (credible) Canadian bid until 2020 at the earliest.


----------



## Treasure (Mar 24, 2006)

i love to see tokyo host the olympics again.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I don't like the games in the East cuz u have to watch it all in the late night. But Tokyo is a nice city. 

I hope Rio bids for 2016.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Tokyo would be a cool host city. However I thought the IOC wanted to downsize the games? Beijing is going to be a huge fanfare of Chinese national pride and London isn't going to be small either. Tokyo would be yet another Olympics in a huge city. The IOC may also decide that the Games should make a return to the US and favour Chicago's bid. It will be interesting. Anyway good luck to Tokyo. kay:


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

I'd rather see Tokyo funding of an African host such as Abidjan or Addis-Abebe. Japan and the 'West' had its share of self-glorification.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

I perfer the next Olympics to be in South America like Buenos Aries.


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Puts a new twist into the race


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*more news about 2016 Tokyo*

TOKYO (AFP) - Tokyo is making a head start bidding for the 2016 Summer Olympics, with its nationalist leader hoping to restore some of the glory of Japan's first Games after Beijing showcases China's rise in 2008. 

ADVERTISEMENT

Japan, which is emerging from a decade-long economic slump, has become the first nation to formally inform the International Olympic Committee (IOC) of its candidacy for the 2016 Games which won't be decided until mid-2009.

"We want to invite the Olympics to the capital Tokyo by any means as a catalyst to break the boxed-in feeling hanging over Japan," Governor Shintaro Ishihara told the metropolitan assembly as early as last September.

The assembly adopted a resolution in March to bid for the 2016 Games, just eight months after London was chosen as the 2012 venue.

It set aside 100 billion yen (850 million dollars) for the 2006-2007 financial year as reserves for a 2016 Olympics, which would come a half century after the 1964 Games here lifted Japan on its path to economic superstardom.

"The Olympics has the power to change a city completely," Ishihara said last month when his advisors drew up a blueprint of another Tokyo Olympics.

The 73-year-old novelist-turned-politician is an outspoken critic of both the United States and China and advocate of a strong, independent Japan.

"The Tokyo Olympics triggered Japan's ascent to become the world's second-ranked economic power four years later," he said.

The now ageing metropolitan highway network and Japan's super-fast "bullet" train system date back to the first Olympics ever held in Asia which crowned the country's full recovery from the ashes of World War II.

Although Japan hosted two Winter Games in Sapporo (1972) and Nagano (1998), it lost its Summer Games bids twice to emerging Asian neighbours.

Without full government backing, Nagoya lost to Seoul by 52-27 for the 1988 edition. Japan's second city of Osaka spent four billion yen campagning for 2008 only to muster six out of a possible 102 votes.

While such losers in the 2012 bid as New York and Madrid were expected to stand again for 2016, the national Olympic committee has encouraged Japanese cities to join the fray.

Ishihara called on the central government to divert resources to support a Tokyo Olympics rather than extending economic aid to communist giant China which has "ostensibly matured as a nation".

But unlike the 1964 Games which enjoyed nearly unanimous support, the 2016 bid has vocal critics who say Japan does not need the colossal cost and environmental destruction of another Olympics.

"Beijing and Seoul hosted the Olympics to tout their national strength," said Gentaro Taniguchi, who has written several books on the downside of the Olympic movement. "Governor Ishihara may consider the Olympics a tool to reclaim that Japan is Asia's number one."

The southern city of Fukuoka, which hosted the 1995 Student Games, is the only other domestic candidate and widely seen as a token rival of Tokyo which already has such world-class arenas as the Budokan, the Tokyo Dome and the Equestrian Park.

The Japanese Olympic Committee will choose the sole Japanese candidate city on August 30 after receiving bid plans from Tokyo and Fukuoka by June 30.

A panel set up by the Tokyo metropolitan government to advise on its Olympics bid projected "the world's most compact Games possible with 80 percent of facilities within a radius of 10 kilometers (six miles)". 

"What we will need to build is, for example, a main stadium with some 80,000 seats which London plans to build," said Kazihiro Goto, an official in charge of Olympic bid preparations at the governor's head office. 

A group of architects and developers has proposed to redevelop two existing 1964 Olympic complexes in the city center to turn one of them into an 100,000-seat main stadium. 

Goto said the media center or the athletes village will be built in an area vacated by the famous Tsukiji Fish Market, which the government is trying to move out of central Tokyo. 

Tokyo has been rebuilding its debt-ridden finances since Ishihara first took office in 1999. London's 2012 Olympics budget is widely estimated to cost more than four billion pounds (seven billion dollars). 

"Japan has a sufficient chance," Japan's IOC vice president Chiharu Igaya said, although he expected "fierce competition" for 2016 with about 10 cities running. 

Los Angeles has declared it will vie for 2016 with Chicago and San Francisco expected to battle on the US front. From Asia, Busan in South Korea, Bangkok and New Delhi are potential candidates. 

Igaya said Tokyo's bid will be difficult if the South Korean resort of Pyeongchang wins the 2014 Winter Olympics, because of geographical distribution of Olympics. 

Rio De Janeiro will be "very formidable" if it successufully hosts the 2007 Pan American Games and becomes a 2016 Olympic candidate as South America has yet to stage the Games. 

"Political and security guarantees from the Japanese government may be crucial," Igaya said.





*- my tokyo photo thread :* 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=319973


----------



## nomarandlee2 (Mar 18, 2006)

Tokyo would make a pretty good choice. There are other cities I would rather see but I don't think one couldn't go wrong with Tokyo. A very worthy rival to my home city of Chicago's 2016 bid.

As of right now I think the final five will be Chicago, Buenos Aires, Tokyo, Cape Town, and Rio.


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2002)

I really hope they get it.Its long over due


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

So many cities and regions are long overdue: all of Africa/Middle East, South Asia, South America. It's going to be a tough competition for the next few Olympics as more cities join the fray. Maybe they should have it on an official rotating basis between regions, and not allow multiple hosts.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2004 Athens
2008 Beijing
2012 London
Will the Olympics rotate back to Asia so quickly?


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

what if Africa hold the Olympic games?


----------



## Evangelion (May 11, 2005)

from geopolitical rotations standpoint, it's most likely the olympics will be in the usa, especially with nyc losing out to another european city for 2012, tokyo would be nice though


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 24, 2006)

Ishihara is a new Hitler in the waiting. He's made statements where he calls anyone not Japanese, "genetic pollution." Some other Japanese city please.

I'd like to see an African or South American city get it.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Heh must be nice to have all events in your continent all the time. And people always favouring your region.

I don't think I'll ever have the oportunity of seeing the Olympics in my country, that's really disappointing...


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

boom said:


> *Heh must be nice to have all events in your continent all the time. And people always favouring your region.*
> 
> I don't think I'll ever have the oportunity of seeing the Olympics in my country, that's really disappointing...


I understand that feeling.

How *nice*, it's either North America, Europe, Asia or Australia (Melbourne 1956, Sydney 2000). It's nice to see some *variation*, "fortunately" there are "only" 4 continents in the world... 



:sleepy:


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

*CHICAGO 2016*


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

hkskyline said:


> 2004 Athens
> 2008 Beijing
> 2012 London
> Will the Olympics rotate back to Asia so quickly?


Tokyo's actual target is not 2016 but 2020. 2016 is for warm-up bid.

In 2008 Olympics bid, *Beijing*, Istanbul. Osaka, Paris and Toronto went to the final vote. 
In 2012 Olympics bid, *London*, Paris, New York, Madrid and Moscow were shortlisted. 
2016 Summer Olympics might go to New York City or Buenos Aires.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

^^ I'll cross my fingers and hope it goes to Buenos Aires, it looks dark, but still I'll hope...


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't think it'll go back to Australia in 16 years. I'm not even sure NY will bid again, or if it'll beat Chicago or SF to the chase as the USOC bid city.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*Japan First Nation To Formally Bid For 2016 Games*

Japan First Nation To Formally Bid For 2016 Games


Posted 1:46 pm ET (GamesBids.com)

Japan is off and running. It’s the first nation to formally inform the International Olympic Committee (IOC) of its candidacy for the 2016 Summer Olympic Games, which will be decided in 2009.

Governor Shintaro Ishihara told the metropolitan assembly as early as last September, “we want to invite the Olympics to the capital Tokyo by any means as a catalyst to break the boxed-in feeling hanging over Japan”.

The assembly adopted a resolution in March to bid for the 2016 Games and set aside $850 million for the 2006-2007 financial year as reserves for a 2016 Olympics.

Ishihara called on the central government to divert resources to support a Tokyo Olympics rather than extending economic aid to China, which has “ostensibly matured as a nation”.

Fukuoka, in the south of Japan, is the only other domestic candidate and is seen as a token rival of Tokyo, which already has such world-class arenas as the Budokan, the Tokyo Dome and the Equestrian Park.

The Japanese Olympic Committee is choosing the Japanese candidate August 30 after receiving bid plans from Tokyo and Fukuoka by June 30.

A panel set up by the Tokyo metropolitan government to advise on an Olympic bid projected “the world’s most compact Games possible with 80 per cent of facilities within a radium of 10 kilometres”.

Kazihiro Goto, an official in charge of Olympic bid preparations said, “what we will need to build is, for example, a main stadium with some 80,000 seats which London plans to build”.

A group of architects and developers advised the redevelopment of two existing 1964 Olympic complexes in the city centre to turn one of them into a 100,000-seat main stadium.

Goto said the media centre or the athletes’ village will be built in an area vacated by the famous Tsukiji Fish Market, which the government is trying to move out of central Tokyo.

Japan’s IOC Vice President Chiharu Igaya said Tokyo’s bid will be difficult if the South Korean resort of PyeongChang wins the 2014 Winter Olympics, because of geographical distribution of the Olympics.



- my tokyo photo thread : 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=319973


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

South Africa, Argentina, Brazil, or some other ignored country please. I'm tired of only 4 continents hogging everything for themselves.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

there goes the chance for everywhere else.


----------



## Hillis (Jan 28, 2004)

Nick said:


> I really hope they get it.Its long over due


Tokyo hosted the summer olympics in 1964.

Australia 00 > Greece 04 > China 08 > UK 12 > 2016 needs to go to a N. American city, like, Toronto!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I think Toronto should try for 2020 or 2024 games, it's still so close from Vancouver. The next two should go to Africa and/or South America.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

I would like the IOC to favor those countries that are willing/capable of organizing the events and have never got the chance, before repeating a country that has already hosted the games......

I am strongly for Africa/middle east for the next two events ...


----------



## Hillis (Jan 28, 2004)

samsonyuen said:


> I think Toronto should try for 2020 or 2024 games, it's still so close from Vancouver.


Winter / Summer games are seperate... even so, 6 years is enough time between games... Atlanta 96/Salt Lake 02.


----------



## alesmarv (Mar 31, 2006)

Africa will never get the 2016 Olympics because they have the 2010 World Cup in South Africa(the only country capabel of hosting a event of this magnitude), giving Africa the World Cup is a risk and everyone will want to see how it turns out, so I would say that Africa might have a chance in 2020 earliest, but most likely sometime after that.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

hkskyline said:


> 2004 Athens
> 2008 Beijing
> 2012 London
> Will the Olympics rotate back to Asia so quickly?


2004 Europe
2012 Europe


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

Istanbul should try. It will be an excellent location.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

That's interesting if Tokyo wins.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Well, I think Bangkok should try 2020 Olympic Games.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Well, I also think Manila should try the 2020 Bid, well not that my city is incapable given the circumstances of today. 14 years is an ample time to develop and improve isnt it? Or they couldve done it a century ago when Manila was still "rich"...snort...


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Yes, obviously, they're separate, but it's taken into consideration. There are a lot more contenders to get Summer games than Winter too. You can't compare the US to any other country in terms of getting the Olympics. It's the largest economy, the largest developed nation (in terms of population), it has a huge influence on votes. I'm not saying it's right or wrong, but just how it is.


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

i think dubai should get it... but there not running


----------



## Alexandre SP (Jul 6, 2005)

SÃO PAULO 2016. OK!!!


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

SANTIAGO DE CHILE 2024


----------



## RobertoBKK (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm still disappointed that Madrid will not host the 2012 Olympic Games. Anyway, I hope that the once the Games come to London they later go to other regions of the world such as South America (Rio de Janeiro and Buenos Aires would be interesting), or South East Asia (Bangkok, Kuala Lumpur or even Manila!).

To be honest I am quite fed up with the Olympic Games being celebrated most of the time in the most developed countries.


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

pompidou!


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

I like to see Tokyo, but I think that 2016 Olympic game has faith in Chicago!


----------



## RobertoBKK (Apr 6, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> Yes, obviously, they're separate, but it's taken into consideration. There are a lot more contenders to get Summer games than Winter too. You can't compare the US to any other country in terms of getting the Olympics. It's the largest economy, the largest developed nation (in terms of population), it has a huge influence on votes. I'm not saying it's right or wrong, but just how it is.


Actually there are only 3 American members of the International Olympic Committee out of 125, plus one honor member (Dr. Henry Kissinger). 

The IOC is the body that chooses the host for the Olympic Games, and I wouldn't venture to say that the USA has a huge influence on votes because they are not a majority in the IOC (Switzerland has more members), and it was proven in July 2005 in Singapore when New York was dismissed from the competition to host of the 2012 Olympic Games just after Moscow's dismissal. Madrid, Paris and London, of course, got more votes than NYC. 

Being the largest economy may help, but it is no guarentee of being chosen as the next host of the OG.


----------



## Backstrom (Apr 26, 2006)

Handsome said:


> what if Africa hold the Olympic games?


That would be if they decide to bid.

You'd also have to be a bit more specific on where. A lot of regions in Africa are very unstable, so it's credibilty as a host would be challenged.

Tokyo would be a magnificent host. It's changed a lot since '64 and will keep changing up to '16-'20. I don't really expect them to get the '16, but it should be enough to get them 2020.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Hillis said:


> Tokyo hosted the summer olympics in 1964.
> 
> Australia 00 > Greece 04 > China 08 > UK 12 > 2016 needs to go to a *N. American* city, like, Toronto!


What about S. America then? 

Do they even count or are they just N. America's "backyard"?


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> I think Toronto should try for 2020 or 2024 games, it's still so close from Vancouver. *The next two should go to Africa and/or South America*.


Yes, that would be fair indeed.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

RobertoBKK said:


> I'm still disappointed that Madrid will not host the 2012 Olympic Games. Anyway, I hope that the once the Games come to London they later go to other regions of the world such as South America (Rio de Janeiro and Buenos Aires would be interesting), or South East Asia (Bangkok, Kuala Lumpur or even Manila!).
> 
> To be honest I am quite fed up with the Olympic Games being celebrated most of the time in the most developed countries.


Isn't it like that? You're not alone then. 

South America, Africa, Middle East or South East Asia should get the games of 2016.


----------



## Chevin (Apr 9, 2006)

^^^^ 100% with you guys !! :nocrook:


----------



## Sahil12345 (Apr 2, 2006)

The way I see it, a undeveloped nation wont have sufficient resources to fund the Olympics. A developing nation, should direct its funds to supporting its population with necessities. So, maybe when the UAE is fully developed and ready, it can support the games.


----------

